# [2011] Blogger-Ticket



## RPC Team (15. April 2011)

Du bist ein Fan von phantastischen Spielen und Medien und ein Blogger oder Websitebetreiber?

Dann lass dir das Bloggerticket nicht entgehen. Blogge über die RPC im Rahmen eines Nach- oder Vorberichts und erhalte *2 Tageskarten* von uns zugesandt.

Das musst du dafür im Rahmen eines Blog-/Site-Eintrags machen:

* Nenne die RPC und das Datum dieses Messe-Events.
* Verlinke die Seite www.rpc-germany.de und/oder www.facebook.com/RolePlayConvention
* Verlinke den Ticketvorverkauf unter www.amiando.com/rpc2011.html
* Schicke den Link zu deinem Blogger- oder Websiteneintrag zur RPC unter dem *Betreff* "*Blogger-Ticket*" an *daniel [at] rpc-germany.de*. Schreibe eine Adresse in Deutschland dazu, an die wir die Tageskarte verschicken sollen.


----------

